
Ask HN: Cheaply deploying CNNs on embedded devices - zach417
Is there a <i>good</i> way to cheaply deploy a CNN on a embedded device, such as a robot? Perhaps, are there cheap, arduino-like micro controllers with GPUs that are powerful enough to work for sophisticated models?<p>I guess the standard way is to make calls to some server that forward propagates the models, but that has its obvious pros and cons. I would like to have the benefits of on-device in real time.
======
zach417
Found it: NVIDIA Jetson TK1
([https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L7AWOEC/ref=olp_product_details...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L7AWOEC/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=))

